# Breeding with a normal royal



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Hi all I have very limited royal genetic knowledge and have just started doing research into this, the question I have is: I have a normal female and was wondering what I could breed her with that would give me the widest range of morphs ?? Any help would be great if you could also tell us what I would expect out of the clutch that would be great.

Many thanks in advance 

Brad


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

with your normal female you will get 50-50 of what morph you put it too , so if you put a spider male with her you get 50% normals and 50% spiders if you put a albino to her you get 100% het albino babies depends on what you want to do if you are looking to build a breeding group up with other morph then i go with your basic morph , spider, pastel,pinstripe, Mojave,fire, lesser, i would show a preference to spider or Mojave as better morph to sell myself so you say get six eggs off her say you 3 spiders and 3 normal you keep a female spider sell the rest and buy yourself say a female pastel to breed later with the spider male you already have then you will get this 


Male:|
Spider

Female:|
Pastel

Percent|Fraction|Morph
25%|1/4|Normal
25%|1/4|
Pastel

25%|1/4|
Spider

25%|1/4|
Bumble BeeGenetic Wizard 3.0 calculations by


go have a play on world of ball pythons 

Paul


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Madhouse5 said:


> with your normal female you will get 50-50 of what morph you put it too , so if you put a spider male with her you get 50% normals and 50% spiders if you put a albino to her you get 100% het albino babies depends on what you want to do if you are looking to build a breeding group up with other morph then i go with your basic morph , spider, pastel,pinstripe, Mojave,fire, lesser, i would show a preference to spider or Mojave as better morph to sell myself so you say get six eggs off her say you 3 spiders and 3 normal you keep a female spider sell the rest and buy yourself say a female pastel to breed later with the spider male you already have then you will get this
> 
> 
> Male:|
> ...



Thanks madhouse,

She's not ready to breed yet she only a year and a half, however I would like to get a young male so they will be ready to breed around the same time give or take, just want a male that will give me the best results money is no object unless we're talking NERD £90,000 lol.

New to all the genetics and she will be my first to breed so I want some real stunners. And as you said hold a few back and carry on from there.

I had a look on the genetics wizard and could not find normal ???:blush:


Is that your website by any chance??? Look the nuts mate


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

If you buy a multi, or single gene Co-Dom or Dom male you could potentially get a great deal.
For example, if you bought a Bumble Bee, you'd have a chance of producing Normals, Spiders, Pastels and Bumble Bees.

Have a look in World of Ball Pythons, see what morphs take your fancy and have a play with their wizard, if you can afford multi genes, I'd got for it. As mentioned above, Lessers, Mojaves, Pastels and Spiders are all good bets.

Have a look at Cinnamons, Enchis, Pinstripes, Butters and Womas too.

(For World of Ball Pythons, leave one side blank for normal)


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Amy2310 said:


> If you buy a multi, or single gene Co-Dom or Dom male you could potentially get a great deal.
> For example, if you bought a Bumble Bee, you'd have a chance of producing Normals, Spiders, Pastels and Bumble Bees.
> 
> Have a look in World of Ball Pythons, see what morphs take your fancy and have a play with their wizard, if you can afford multi genes, I'd got for it. As mentioned above, Lessers, Mojaves, Pastels and Spiders are all good bets.
> ...





Hi Amy thanks for the help, so a bible bee could give me a really nice clutch From what yOur saying, what else can you suggest I have up to £3000 to spend on a male, my object is not to make money I would sell the ones I do not want to hold back I just really want to start breeding in a few seasons and want the best I can afford.

The wizard is brilliant but everything I look at with a normal tends to give me 50/50


----------



## Raynor_NFFC (May 1, 2010)

I'm aiming for one of these next year.... $5000 so about £3150

Its a Nuclear Spider (Butter x Fire x Spider)


----------



## Raynor_NFFC (May 1, 2010)

Using him would give you this. All easily sold but will produce a few keepers, including be able to reproduce the nuclear. Spend £200, get yourself a Pastel or Pinstripe female and your straight into the quad gene morphs :2thumb:




Male:|
Nuclear Spider

Female:|Normal

Percent|Fraction|Morph
12.5%|1/8|Normal
12.5%|1/8|
Spider

12.5%|1/8|
Butter

12.5%|1/8|
Fire

12.5%|1/8|
Butter Bee

12.5%|1/8|
Fire Spider

12.5%|1/8|
Nuclear Spider

12.5%|1/8|
Butter FireGenetic Wizard 3.0 calculations by


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Using him would give you this. All easily sold but will produce a few keepers, including be able to reproduce the nuclear. Spend £200, get yourself a Pastel or Pinstripe female and your straight into the quad gene morphs :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow he is stunning!!!:mf_dribble: where would find a royal like that and that seem like a great clutch. I take it he's from the states ?? How do you go about shipping a royal over from there etc ? 

Thanks 
Brad

As you can tell I need to do a great deal more research, I feel a wally posting before I have researched (rather unlike me)


----------



## Raynor_NFFC (May 1, 2010)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Wow he is stunning!!!:mf_dribble: where would find a royal like that and that seem like a great clutch. I take it he's from the states ?? How do you go about shipping a royal over from there etc ?
> 
> Thanks
> Brad
> ...


Mr Mike Wilbanks at Constrictors unlimited (USA) :no1:

heres the link for the nuclears.... Pythonregius.com-Constrictors Unlimited-Mike Wilbanks-Nuclear Spider Ball Python

i used to spend hours on that site so get comfy! :2thumb: dont click on the available tab :whistling2:

all you have to to do is contact the breeder and ask if they have a UK importer (most of them do, or if not they all seem to come over in September on their way back from Hamm show) Then all you do is either pay for a courier or collect them from the importer. Mikes importer is Lee @ Reptile Morphology

Dont discount UK breeders by any means but i personally havent come across any one breeding them yet. However, im in no position to buy so its pointless making any enquiries


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Mr Mike Wilbanks at Constrictors unlimited (USA) :no1:
> 
> heres the link for the nuclears.... Pythonregius.com-Constrictors Unlimited-Mike Wilbanks-Nuclear Spider Ball Python
> 
> ...


Brilliant I shall turn the computer on and get off me phone now for a evening of lust.( with this website ) at a quick glance all I can is :mf_dribble:

Thanks for all the help:no1: I'm sure I will be posting again on this thread :whistling2: a bit nearer the time lol


----------



## Raynor_NFFC (May 1, 2010)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Brilliant I shall turn the computer on and get off me phone now for a evening of lust.( with this website ) at a quick glance all I can is :mf_dribble:
> 
> Thanks for all the help:no1: I'm sure I will be posting again on this thread :whistling2: a bit nearer the time lol


No worries, happy to help :2thumb:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

What a breeder more choice the NERD, I shall be picking your brain some more cheer mate :no1:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Hi Amy thanks for the help, so a bible bee could give me a really nice clutch From what yOur saying, what else can you suggest I have up to £3000 to spend on a male, my object is not to make money I would sell the ones I do not want to hold back I just really want to start breeding in a few seasons and want the best I can afford.
> 
> The wizard is brilliant but everything I look at with a normal tends to give me 50/50


with £3k screw the males for a few years, buy loads of females and grow them on.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

markhill said:


> with £3k screw the males for a few years, buy loads of females and grow them on.


I had thought about this getting some yellowbellies, pastels, mojave etc but I simply don't have the room, for a lot more ATM, I don't know if I would want to be breeding a lot each yet, haveint said that it would be brilliant to do it on a larger scale, maybe I should have a look at some racks get some prices etc, what sort of size rubs would you want for royals 33ltr? If I was to get a selection of females what would you suggest ?? I could have a look at where else in the house I could put them, Thanks for the advice Mark

Brad


----------



## finlayk (Oct 27, 2006)

So easy to lose hours and hours on that site.. and world of ball pythons...

:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------

